
Mr. Robot - doppp
http://www.whoismrrobot.com/
======
mikegioia
I just saw the pilot yesterday, and aside from having a really cool storyline,
the tech/lingo is surprisingly accurate. I don't want to hype it too much
based off 1 episode, but the whole show feels very Dexter-esque.

~~~
mortenjorck
The trailer turned me off with the usual "BEEP BEEP COMPUTER THINGS ARE
HAPPENING" foley work. Do they avoid that in the episode?

~~~
mikegioia
You would never know it from the trailer, but honestly aside from a short
convo about Gnome/KDE it's spot on. They got tor, DDOS, networking, linux,
file systems, etc all correct I couldn't believe what I was watching.

I don't know if they hired good consultants, or if the TV networks are finally
beginning to quit watering down the tech in their shows.

On top of that, the guy they have playing the main character is a totally
convincing (yet definitely dramatized) portrayal of a security
engineer/hacktivist living in the Lower East Side.

~~~
MarcScott
I didn't get what the 'astu' command he used several times was for.

Also as was pointed out to me by another viewer - not sure how the main
character expected to hide that .dat file by chmodding it to his user id. The
file was held in root's HOME folder, so anything in there should be accessible
only to root anyway, and root is going to be able to see any file from any
user.

But I'm being a pedant and I thought it was an excellent pilot that I hope
they continue. It should be compulsory viewing for the screenwriters of CSI:
Cyber.

~~~
ruok0101
Lol, here I am googling 'astu' as well after watching the show.

But @MarcScott - remember, you can read a file in a directory that you dont
have +r on if you know the filename, as long as you have +x to change into
that dir ;)

------
pj_mukh
For the confused:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug4fRXGyIak](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ug4fRXGyIak)

~~~
lawl
Thanks! I had no idea what that was supposed to be.

Unfortunately I can't watch the full episode though, because "this content is
currently unavailable", presumably because it's a non-US IP. Not sure when
they'll learn, I don't want to wait for a crappy german synchronisation that
kills 90% of the jokes and I especially don't want to wait 6 month for it.

Welp, torrent it is I guess. Just don't accuse me of stealing.

~~~
CaNfind_myROOT
While deployed I used VPN service to access Netflix and other US IP only
sites.

------
ackalker
Irony isn't lost on those of us who are not USian (that's 95.5% of the world's
population, last I checked), some of whom may feel compelled to take their
first steps into the world of hacking (monkeying around with IP anonymizers,
proxies, VPNs and all that, or going straight for the inevitable torrent) just
to be able to watch that pilot episode. Way to go, dudes!

~~~
mmrasheed
I am not a lawyer. But, if a program is not distributed in your part of the
world officially, it's not supposed to be illegal to download from different
source. After all, the company is not losing any business. So, why not torrent
it?

~~~
rahimnathwani
I'm not a lawyer either, but I'm pretty sure that copyright laws don't lose
their effect just because something hasn't been released (yet) in your
country.

If that were the case, then all pre-release bootleg copies would be legal.

~~~
moron4hire
There are copyright reciprocity agreements between specific sets of nations,
but there is no universal copyright law.

~~~
rahimnathwani
Yes, that's why I referred to 'laws' (plural).

Have you come across any copyright law (in any country) where copyright does
not apply just because the item has not been released in that country?

~~~
moron4hire
Well, there are 193 member nations in the UN, and 188 of them are members of
the World Intellectual Property Organization, so I guess that means there are
5 countries that do not have any laws against violating intellectual property
rights from other countries. Which ones? I don't know. I'm too lazy to compare
the lists.

------
poppup
TV producers attempt to instill fear in order to hook viewers into watching
it.

So they are using a TV show to make money to try to climb the ladder to the 1%
if they aren't already there themselves.

<frauds>

~~~
crimsonalucard
We're all <frauds>. The show has a realistic depiction of social anxiety but
an unrealistic depiction of heroism. There's darkness in all of us.

------
morb
"I see you're running GNOME" snippet:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQM5fU7V-MM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FQM5fU7V-MM)

~~~
MarcScott
This was the only "tech" part that I found cringe-worthy. I was able to watch
the rest of the show without jumping out of my seat and shouting "That's not
how this works, that's not how any of this works."

~~~
mattstreet
It's kind of weird, because people I know would have opinions about KDE vs
Gnome and they didn't say anything exactly wrong, but I've never heard anyone
ever talk about it like that.

~~~
mikegioia
I agree, they should have done Distros, i.e. "Oh, you run Debian? I'm a SUSE
guy myself". I have never once talked to anyone about the window manager nor
would I comment on it.

~~~
morb
Now that would be unrealistic.

You can't really guess which distro someone is using just by glancing over
their screen for a second.

You can tell which DE they are using but not distro, except in the case of
Unity and Pantheon, those are mostly used with their respective distros.
People don't usually have output of cat /etc/os-release on the screen easily
visible for people passing by to see.

There isn't that much visible difference between distros if you aren't working
as root.

~~~
eridal
"Oh, you run Gnome, is that Debian? I'm a SUSE guy myself"

that would be something credible, but hey they are getting really close!

------
suprgeek
Very cool storyline but the excessive voice-over can be a little grating.
Fight club meets Hackers meets Men in Black

Here is the full episode (without the hoops)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpxvvnWvffM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpxvvnWvffM)

~~~
MarcScott
Fight Club is spot on. If the Mr Robot doesn't turn out to be a facet of the
protagonists mind, I'll be very surprised.

------
mmmooo
interestingly, when the psuedo 'irc' connection is created, the user's ip
address looks to be intended to be the source address..but because someone
forgot that there's an akamai proxy in the middle (and didn't adjust for
X-Forwarded-For or whatever), the ip you actually get is the akamai ip (its
also in the source)

    
    
       <script>
        var USER_IP = '23.62.236.92';
    

Was curious since the ip appeared real, but wasn't mine.

------
black_puppydog
I like that the kind of text used in this... marketing website (?) could
easily fall under the new definitions of terror proposed by e.g. US and UK
governments...

------
Lord_DeathMatch
And a fun little easter egg; the undocumented "420" command.

------
mmrasheed
I found the IP addresses shown in that episode during the DDoS attack on evil
corp. somewhat entertaining - 155.334.31.97, 155.264.991.875,
155.644.22.673,......

For a split second, I thought, I learned them wrong...

~~~
digi_owl
Hollywood and the like early on learned to not put real phone numbers into
movies etc. Putting in non-functional ip addresses are just as sensible,
especially when some teen can point a DDOS at it in a second.

~~~
Bob-Thomas_III
RFC 5737 - IPv4 Address Blocks Reserved for Documentation [1] would be a good
fit for use in TV series and movies.

[1]:
[https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5737](https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5737)

------
manigandham
The anarchy stuff is tiring though. Again with the whole evil corp stuff and
framing the top guy. Why?

Just because the girl was removed from the meeting isn't reason enough to
start attacking a company.

~~~
jcoffland
I bet you are fun to watch movies with.

~~~
manigandham
Yes, I am.

I also like capitalism and free enterprise and find it frustrating that the
show went from somewhat qualified vigilantism of actual bad guys to a
downright idiotic "free the world" scenario by taking down a corporation
employing lots of innocent people because a women was bad in a meeting.

~~~
jcoffland
I doubt you really think our protagonist decided to frame the CTO of Evil Corp
because his girl friend was "bad in a meeting." That was the CTO's supposed
reason for getting her removed from the meeting. Our hacker was on the edge
anyway and made the decision to fight Evil Corp because he saw what an a-hole
the CTO really was. The Evil Corp CTO was rude, clearly sexist and thew his
weight around as a way to demonstrate his dominance. These were the decision
factors for this anti-social hacker. Besides, just because a corporation
employs lots of people does not mean they shouldn't be punished for doing
great wrong, even to the point of dissolving said company. This is a TV show
anyway.

~~~
lolwutjk2f
How as he clearly sexist? The girl didn't know anything and was speaking out
of her ass and wasting everybody's time.

------
jcoffland
Best line from the pilot, "I'm an executive. I mean why am I even running
Linux?"

------
networkjester
Full pilot episode for those interested:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpxvvnWvffM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JpxvvnWvffM)

~~~
ackalker
Correction: for a small minority of those potentially interested, see my
previous comment. For everyone else: welcome to the world of the hacking
underdogs :)

------
k0m155ar
"Current Balance 197,455.64 Last Statement Balance 196,955.64 Minimum Payment
Due 500"

I think they have it backwards, plus it looks like she lucked out with a zero
interest loan.

------
eljimmy
So... did anyone else try to rm -fr /?

------
masterminding
Cool site, but I'd rather be informed on how to join the 1%, instead of being
grouped with the 99% yet again.

~~~
crimsonalucard
From a probability standpoint, there is more to gain for you as an individual
when you improve the lives of the 99% then to find ways to join the 1%.

------
K2L8M11N2
Mr. Robot still using init...

~~~
k0m155ar
Like me, he is probably playing cautious before jumping on the systemd train.
#butidontwannaupgradetorhel7!!!!

------
anon4
I registered as "doyouthinkimfuckingstupid@mailinator.com".

